# Why go bow hunting??



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Below is a post from a friend of mine who has a radio show, he asked for input on this & I thought this would be a good place to start, please give me some stuff to get back to him:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A no brainer to most of us here.. But time for some Massive UPGRADE.

A person reached out to me moments ago.. She loves deer hunting and does it with her husband all the time.. But rifle only.

There parcel of woods will be bow only soon she fears and is facinated by bow hunting. Her husband is a gun guy.

What compelling points about BOW HUNTING would YOU use to explain to a person why bow hunting is so wonderful

_Here is what I have started with

It's one of the most mystical ways to be involved with hunting. The complete connection with our hunting heritage and the magical flight of the arrow..

It's something that once it gets in your blood, there is no escaping it. .It's a sport in which perfection is always desired and rarely attainable. The heart thumping and massive adrenaline that pulses like you have never felt before when you're so close the deer can see you, smell you.. so close you are convinced that deer can hear your heat beating in your chest and your throat.

The pure serenity of it all... even when deer are not present. Being perfectly still that a squirrel comes with in feet of you, trying to figure out what you are!

It pays homage to our hunting/survival past with an eye on securing natures circle of life for the future. _


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It the chanllge and being so close to wildlife and getting to see habits no they dont know that you are there.Like you said you do it once and it in your blood for every.You get to see bunch more wildlife.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Renegade said:


> The pure serenity of it all... even when deer are not present. Being perfectly still that a squirrel comes with in feet of you, trying to figure out what you are!


Last fall on the archery LE elk, I witnessed a squirrel walk right up callofthewild's leg while we were sitting a waterhole, it left went it couldn't find any nuts worth going after. 

Renegade, I think you summed it up better than I could hope to. Thank you, and well done!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

If you are a hunter and have never hunted with a bow, I'll tell ya what I tell everybody..It's the most fun you'll ever have with your clothes on!!


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is nothing good about bowhunting maybe they should just give up hunting all together :wink:  :wink:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Renegade said:


> What compelling points about BOW HUNTING would YOU use to explain to a person why bow hunting is so wonderful
> 
> _Here is what I have started with
> 
> ...


How about these:
1- The archery season is longer.
2- more extensive in area.
3- coincides with other archery hunts (elk, pronghorn).
4- has more pleasant weather.
5- is much less crowded.
6- is very scenic.
7- allows for more realistic practice (3-D, stump shooting, small game hunting, indoor range practice, league shoots, etc.) which can involve you all year long.
8- is much quieter.
9- the animals are less spooked,.
10- the elk are beginning to bugle.
11- the deer are still in velvet.
12- it requires you to get better acquainted with the animals, their habits and their habitat.
13- it teaches patience and slows you down which allows you to "smell the roses".

There's no hunting quite like it!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It will teach you how to hunt. 
It is often said a bow hunt begins where rifle hunt ends.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> It will teach you how to hunt.
> It is often said a bow hunt begins where rifle hunt ends.


I was just talking about thios with a friend the other day. If you see a deer at 200yards with a rifle you hunt is over. If you have a bow in your hand you are just getting started and a whole lot can go wrong in trying to close that distance down to 50 yards or less. Bowhunting is just planin hard and difficult and that is what makes it so fun and enjoyable.

Mark


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

MarkM said:


> If you see a deer at 200yards with a rifle you hunt is over. If you have a bow in your hand you are just getting started and a whole lot can go wrong in trying to close that distance down to 50 yards or less. Bowhunting is just planin hard and difficult and that is what makes it so fun and enjoyable.
> 
> Mark


I agree Mark... thats what has sold me on it. I love the getting close, or trying anyway and when you can get out and enjoy nature without the booming of a million guns going off around you, things just seem so much more pure and alive. I love the whole having to be a good hunter to accomplish a harvest with a bow thing.... and it certainly is a challenge. Of course, hearing elk scream their fool heads off while you're trying to sneak on them wasn't bad for convincing me this is how I want to hunt either.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I bow hunt to get away from all the **** pumpkins, and to hunt the rutt on the front. That's about it.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

The Thrill of Victory and the agony of Defeat, Or the agony of (the feet). :lol:


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

One word AWSOME!!!!

Just in the last few years I've had squirels fight on me, I've had deer stare at me so long they barked at me to see if i would move, I've had deer get so close that i thought i would have to poke them to get them to move. Just everything about it is just sweeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Why I bow hunt:

I Bow hunt so that I can say that I have HUNTED. So that I can actually be the HUNTER! I bow hunt so that I can be one with nature. So that I can feel that magic of having the whole world come together and all the stars align so that I can have that one shot of accomplishing my goal. I bow hunt in order to gain a more personal relationship with my prey. I bow hunt so that I can say that I have played by nature’s rules and have walked away successful…..or have been defeated. I bow hunt so that I may know the true victory in defeat! I bow hunt so that if I have been defeated I can say that I gave it my all, That I have played by the animal’s rules and have been beaten by their rules. To say that even though I lost, I lost gracefully! I bow hunt to gain an appreciation and respect for the animal that I am hunting.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Why do I bow hunt? Well, here are a few reasons. I believe that within us all lays a deep seated connection with “The Hunt”. In some of us it remains dormant, but there nonetheless. In others, it is rekindled by some event that touches us in a sort of primeval way. That connection can be bridged with firearm or arrow, but in much different ways.

With bow and arrow, the hunter MUST be in harmony with nature and his prey. Everything during the bow hunt is magnified to the umpteenth degree. The quiet noise of the forest turns into a symphony of sounds delicately played out by all the members of nature. The bow hunter must be able to decipher and interpret this symphony with every sense at his/her disposal in order to close that all important distance for the telling shot that will define the hunt.

It is amazing how alive a fifty yard perimeter of forest becomes when the bow hunter sits in silent anticipation! If the bow hunter has done his/her job right, it doesn’t take long for all of the creatures within this perimeter to go about their lives totally undisturbed and unaware of him/her. This is a magical time…

I feel the soft touch of a breeze against my face, knowing my telling scent is being carried where I chose it to go. High is a tree a squirrel cries its angry defiance of something invading his territory. My attention hightens. To my right, I hear the soft snap of a twig. Then, again. And again. I dare not move and reveal my presence. My eyes swivel in the direction of the sound. Seconds pass, but it feels like an eternity. A movement is picked up through the trees. An almost imperceptible blur moves between the trunks.

My heart begins to race. My ears and eyes strain against the movement. There! The twitch of a tail! My body stiffens. My breathing becomes labored. Every nerve within me is raging at fever pitch for I know my quarry is coming. Like magic, he appears standing where only a second before was air. I watch him stand with his nose to the ground, then back up to decipher whatever floats on the tiny breeze. His ears cup forward, his eyes piercing the forest and trail ahead of him.

My grip tightens on my bow. His head turns, looking behind him at his back trail. In a deliberate, slow and sinuous movement, I bring my bow to draw. He is unaware. I think to myself that soon this animal’s life will come full circle, and it will be me that closes that gap.

Whether my arrow flies true or not, the sum of this experience is what bow hunting means to me. To be the observer of that mystical symphony of nature that can only be experienced with bow and arrow, is what keeps me going back every fall.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

:shock: 
Is this a poem club?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB said:


> :shock:
> Is this a poem club?


We're all poets who didn't know its.... or something like that. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Why do I bow hunt? Well, here are a few reasons. I believe that within us all lays a deep seated connection with "The Hunt". In some of us it remains dormant, but there nonetheless. In others, it is rekindled by some event that touches us in a sort of primeval way. That connection can be bridged with firearm or arrow, but in much different ways.
> 
> With bow and arrow, the hunter MUST be in harmony with nature and his prey. Everything during the bow hunt is magnified to the umpteenth degree. The quiet noise of the forest turns into a symphony of sounds delicately played out by all the members of nature. The bow hunter must be able to decipher and interpret this symphony with every sense at his/her disposal in order to close that all important distance for the telling shot that will define the hunt.
> 
> ...


WOW that was great.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Because you are on their level, and a kill with a bow is great! I can hit anything I see with a rifle. It takes some physical exercise with a bow also. Lots of reasons.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Re: Why go bow hunting??
> by HJB on Mar 09, '09, 9:30
> 
> Is this a poem club?


Nope not a poem club  Just wanted to put my point across is all...and ya, I can get a little "long winded" on occassion 



> by dkhntrdstn on Mar 09, '09, 1:10
> WOW that was great.


Thanks dkhntrdstn


----------

